# unlock 3G usb Dongle



## rickson23 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello guys... Need your help once again. 


I want to know how can I unlock my airtel usb Dongle to use Idea Internet services in it? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## alokanand (Jun 19, 2012)

Please do mention the model number.Check the cover.


----------



## rickson23 (Jun 20, 2012)

HUAWEI E1731

Inside its written
Model: E173Bu-1
IMEI: 354369044760578
S/N: 8CA4CA1210702172


----------

